# My manager used a swear word against me



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been working for an mnc for the past 6 months. The work is extremely stressful and hectic. To top it all, my manager is extremely bossy and has no empathy or appreciation for my work. When I first joined the organization she developed a strong aversion towards me and I heard from others in the organization that she was telling them that I was very slow and that she would terminate my employment despite the fact that I was only a month old in the company. I even heard that she had recommended one of her favorites for the award of "employee of the quarter" twice in a row. This same employee takes frequent leaves and is very lax in his work. He used to dump all his work on me and escape any repercussions because he was protected by my manager. I know many would say that the right course of action would be to look for another job but since jobs in Dubai are very hard to get I have to swallow my pride and continue until the right opportunity comes along.

Anyway, last week there was a certain disagreement between me and my manager where she yelled at me on the phone for a very silly thing and screamed at me "you don't f***ing have any brains". She then later apologized for her behavior but I know very well that she apologized only because she didn't want to get into any kind of trouble for swearing at me. So I would like to know from you guys what should be my course of action. Should I keep quiet about the matter or should I pursue it further by lodging a formal complaint with HR?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

jrm3891 said:


> I have been working for an mnc for the past 6 months. The work is extremely stressful and hectic. To top it all, my manager is extremely bossy and has no empathy or appreciation for my work. When I first joined the organization she developed a strong aversion towards me and I heard from others in the organization that she was telling them that I was very slow and that she would terminate my employment despite the fact that I was only a month old in the company. I even heard that she had recommended one of her favorites for the award of "employee of the quarter" twice in a row. This same employee takes frequent leaves and is very lax in his work. He used to dump all his work on me and escape any repercussions because he was protected by my manager. I know many would say that the right course of action would be to look for another job but since jobs in Dubai are very hard to get I have to swallow my pride and continue until the right opportunity comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, last week there was a certain disagreement between me and my manager where she yelled at me on the phone for a very silly thing and screamed at me "you don't f***ing have any brains". She then later apologized for her behavior but I know very well that she apologized only because she didn't want to get into any kind of trouble for swearing at me. So I would like to know from you guys what should be my course of action. Should I keep quiet about the matter or should I pursue it further by lodging a formal complaint with HR?


I'm not sure about the relationship you share with her, however being abused at is not fun and it's definitely unethical. 
I would raise this as a formal complaint against her. Although you may do that, remember the HRs are usually hand-in-glove with the managers and seldom take action. Also, do not forget that if you have enough evidence to prove it, then it would be helpful to not only complaint to the HR, but use the ethics hotline number to register a complain about the verbal abuse. 
Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Cap (Sep 6, 2018)

Grow a pair.


----------



## redneckin77jeeP (Nov 18, 2018)

how could she grow pair if she’s a woman??


----------

